

Are HN users procastinators? - bonn1
https://smellfear.typeform.com/to/zybwNe

======
bonn1
here the result:
[https://smellfear.typeform.com/report/zybwNe/cJLY](https://smellfear.typeform.com/report/zybwNe/cJLY)

------
bonn1
Results will be shared in this thread

